# Your commute



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

My current commute is about 6 kms.

By car: 8-10 minutes
By cycle: 15 minutes
By PT: 30-40 minutes...


----------



## ncjrsa (Dec 2, 2006)

43,4 Km everyday. From Santo André to São Paulo (Both in Metropolitan area)

30 min by bus.
30 min by train (the 1st one)
10 min by train (the 2nd one)
10 min by train (the 3rd one)

But it doesn't take just 1h20 min. Due to the all these (crowded) connections, it takes 2h.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

I usually take public transport. I live in Amsterdam (largest city in the Netherlands) and I study in Utrecht (4th city in the Netherlands). Only the number of trains is relatively low (every 15 minutes). 

46.19km - 65 minutes









Frequency: 12-18 per hour - Travel time: 8 minutes 









Frequency: 4 per hour - Travel time: 28 minutes 









Frequency: Up to 33 per hour - Travel time: 16 minutes


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

I walk to Jasper Avenue, about 3 minutes... take a bus to downtown about 10 minutes and then another bus to the hospital about 5 minutes. So not very long. It's just a pain in the ass because I work nights. But it's a lot quicker when I'm off work.


----------



## cape_royds (Feb 9, 2009)

Vancouver. Distance 15 km.

Takes from 50 to 75 min. aboard light rail, then "express" bus.

What's most annoying is not the time, but the crowding.

Unfortunately, real estate values are such that on my salary it is financially impossible for me to live any closer to my worksite. 

n.b. A small apartment in the western half of Vancouver starts at over $300 K. Median employment income in Vancouver is about $35 K. Needless to say, most people who work in Vancouver can't live in Vancouver. I keep hearing it's a nice place to visit, but since most of the time I'm either jammed aboard the bus, or trapped in my work cubicle, I cannot confirm whether the rumour is true.


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

I have two options: One direct bus ( 35 minutes ), or a shuttle bus + subway (25 minutes ).


----------



## metro_minotaur (Feb 7, 2009)

i have 3 options to get from home to university which is located right in the centre of the city

1 - Train and Bus; taking the bus from my house to the train and then the train into the city with a 200m walk from the railway station to the university campus takes about 20-25minutes depending on transfers (like a late bus means i will miss a train)

train









2 - O-bahn bus; these buses come less frequently in my area, and take about 20-30minutes to get to the city (it is more convenient because it stops almost right in front of the university campus)









3 - and by Bus, going all the way by bus takes about 20-30minutes depending on traffic, i only take this if the train line is closed and if it's the weekend because the O-bahn bus is only monday to friday for my route:


----------

